# Propane Tank leak



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No no no , They should have replaced that tank and never left a leaking tank on a customers property, one spark and it blows up.
Call them back now, not later!


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

joecaption said:


> No no no , They should have replaced that tank and never left a leaking tank on a customers property, one spark and it blows up.
> Call them back now, not later!


Get that taken care of Like now. better to lose the gas than a life or your home, have that tank inspected and i don’t know in your area but in some places tanks need to be inspected and certified. the company that left that leaking must be nuts, major major liability. Good Luck


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

They can pump the gas (liguid really) out of the tank and replacet he tank. If they refuse, call the fire dept and explain the situation. The fire dept will make sure they do it.

You have a dangerous situation, not just your own safety but all your neighbors also.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Ever seen a propane fire ball?


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

Fuel/Air Bomb. Big boom.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

These guys are correct and the service providers claim is irresponsible at best. The propane can be re-claimed by them and the tank replaced. What they are doing is unlawful and there are very strict rules governing the use and care of propane tanks.

Call your local Fire department and have them come to look at it and get the ball rolling for you.

Intentionally allowing any gas of that type to leak off into the atmosphere is also unlawful and both you and the service provider could be held liable for allowing this to continue.

Besides, with what propane/butane costs these days why you want to pay for the gas leaking into the atmosphere.

How big is this tank of yours?


----------



## Centex2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for all of the responses. Looks like I will be calling them back. I have never dealt with a house tank like this before, but in the back of my head I knew that it should be taken care of sooner than later, but thought they were the "pros". Apparently not professional enough. I would rather pay for more gas than for a new house. Thanks again!


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

As stated above, they can just pump out the tank and then change it for a new one. Another thing, with the service you have been getting, I would not let them try to repair the original tank.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

In this part of the country a home tank is generally 500 gallons.

They can only fill a tank to 80% of its capacity for reasons of product expansion. If your tank is near full it contains approximately 400 gallons of product and should last you a while. Do you really want to sit around and wait until you use and waste 400 gallons of product at more than $2 per gallon and have product spewing into the air just to pacify those incompetent thieves.

There is something very wrong with all of this.


----------



## aureliconstruct (Dec 11, 2011)

Always replace a leaking tank. But in the meanwhile, personally, if it were me I would put some plumbers putty on the hole till they are able to come back and fix it. Do not leave it like that and make sure the change it asap.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

aureliconstruct said:


> Always replace a leaking tank. But in the meanwhile, personally, if it were me I would put some plumbers putty on the hole till they are able to come back and fix it. Do not leave it like that and make sure the change it asap.


Ayuh,... Plumber's putty ain't gonna do squat...

It's a Pressure vessel...

It's hard to believe the supplier didn't do something like putting in temporary tanks, 'n pumpin' out the leaker...

The Hissing heard is Dollars flowin' Out of yer pocket...


----------



## Centex2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

I talked to them yesterday. The guy told me he thought it was probably the o-ring on the gauge and that they cannot do anything until the tank is empty. I asked him about draining the tank and replacing the gas and he said there wasn't any way to do that. I would just have to be patient. They are a small mom and pop operation so I do not know if they just do not have the capability of doing a "remove and replace" on the gas or if they are being lazy. Either case, I think once our lease on the tank is up in a few months, I will be looking for another supplier and tank, or see about switching over to electric hot water heater and furnace. I'm not sure what else to do at the moment. Fortunately it is barely leaking, but in my opinion, any leak is a bad leak.


----------



## Centex2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

By the way, the tank is 150 gallons


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

dosen't matter what size of tank you got...ITS LEAKING PROPANE...needs to be fixed ..now....call another company if you have too.....even for 2nd opinion....ben


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Perhaps you can ask them who regulates their license, I believe it's the DOT for gas. Mention that you will be making a phone call to check on a suppliers responsibilities.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

And you are willing to also pay for the fuel they are allowing to blow off into the atmosphere no questions asked.

My propane supplier NEVER adds propane to my tank without first soaping/testing all of the fittings for leaks.

I wonder if the rules are different in different parts of the country, were are you anyway?


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

To the OP,

It's unfortunate you're bearing the brunt of our collective frustration at your propane provider, so please don't take our anger personally.

Propane is heavier than air and therefore the gas that is escaping is not floating away but pooling in all the lowest spots around the leak. As has already been stated, one spark and it goes boom. 

As for your supplier, maybe they shouldn't be in this business if they can't handle possible problems like this that may arise. It can be 'pumped' back into their truck/tank and if they can't do it find someone who can do it NOW.


----------



## anesthes (Jan 21, 2011)

VIPlumber said:


> It can be 'pumped' back into their truck/tank and if they can't do it find someone who can do it NOW.


I don't know about his state, but where I live that is illegal to do. They can do a hot swap of a tank, but cannot empty it in the field.

In fact, I had a conversation with the fire marshal once and he told me they must FILL a tank prior to transporting it, that they are not supposed to transport empty tanks. 

The OP is in a tough situation. I'm not really sure what I would do. 

-- Joe


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

This from the Consumer Preparadness Center: (whatever that is)

*WHAT SHOULD I DO IF I SMELL GAS?http://www.usepropane.com/consumer-preparedness-center/propane-safety-and-extreme-heat/# *

*AT ANY TIME* - If you smell gas inside or outside of your home:

NO FLAMES OR SPARKS! Immediately put out all smoking materials and other open flames. Do not operate lights, appliances, telephones, or cell phones. Flames or sparks from these sources can trigger an explosion or a fire.
LEAVE THE AREA IMMEDIATELY! Get everyone out of the building or area where you suspect gas is leaking.
SHUT OFF THE GAS. Turn off the main gas supply valve on your propane tank, if it is safe to do so. To close the valve, turn it to the right (clockwise).
REPORT THE LEAK. From a neighbor’s home or other building away from the gas leak, call your propane retailer right away. If you can’t reach your propane retailer, call 911 or your local fire department.
DO NOT RETURN TO THE BUILDING OR AREA until your propane retailer determines that it is safe to do so.
GET YOUR SYSTEM CHECKED. Before you attempt to use any of your propane appliances, your propane retailer or a qualified service technician must check your entire system to ensure that it is leak-free.

Not a matter to be taken lightly or *IGNORED.*


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

Is the tank owned by you or the propane company? Are they going to give you are credit for the fuel that has escaped and not been burned? Does you local fire marshall think this is a safe condition?


----------



## Centex2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry for not posting in a while, I have been away from the computer for the holidays. Well, they finally came out and fixed the tank Monday. Apparently it was low enough that they could bleed the rest out to empty it completely. 

Apparently it was leaking from the gauge area only. He put dope around the threads and around the seal of the gauge (a green colored paste of some sort), then put 100 gal. back in (the min. amount that can be ordered). They did credit us with 25 gals., so we only had to pay for 75 gals.

The guy was nice and all, and the company themselves seem alright, I just don't know if I feel safe with a company who wouldn't try to siphon the tank out or do a swap or something to fix a propane leak as quick as possible. By the way, I live in Texas and I'm not sure what the rules and regs are for this kind of thing.

VIPlumber, I don't take your anger personally. It is a frustrating, angry, scary situation and I am glad that there are people who have a problem with how this was handled, like me. Thank you all for your advice.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure how it works in your state but in VA you have to have a gas fitters licence. Contact the Board Of Contractors. Most are on line.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

here in pa when a leak is detected ...even small......it is red tagged and shut off....must be repaired by licensed contractor...


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Okay now I am curious about something else.

Exactly how long did that first load of butane last you guys and how big is your tank. When did you move in? Something is a little stinky here and it isn't mercapton.


----------



## Centex2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

Bud- The very first load of propane (found out they don't do butane anymore) lasted about 2.5 months - water heater and furnace are the only things gas. The seller payed for that load in late Sept and we moved in mid Oct. Our last fill-up on Dec. 3 lasted exactly a month. Our tank is 150 gals. We have been getting 100 gals each time since we are still trying to get our finances in check after the big buy. Hopefully this fill-up will last a little longer since there is no leak anymore and so far the winter has been mild.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Okay that isn't totally unreasonable if you only have 150 gallon tank. A lot of things enter into a consumption rate.

I have a 500 gallon tank that can only (by law) be filled to 400 gallons (80%). My thinking was if you also had a 500 gallon tank there was something wrong.

You have to watch some of those guys and with what you have already been through I would suggest you keep an eye on your guys for while.

Know when your deliveries are coming and know what percentage of fill you have before they get there and make a delivery. Then compare your figures to theirs. Ask if they have an 80% only fill practice so you know what's going on.

I'm serious, a lot of those companies get a little shady.

Be careful of a routine service agreement without prior notice contract, that's where they can get to you if they think you aren't watching.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Bud Cline said:


> I'm serious, a lot of those companies get a little shady.


Boy, you're not kidding there!

DM


----------

